# Nur ein anderes RPG



## Nussbaum (22. Jun 2020)

Hallouw Community. 👋

Auf Matzes Tipp hin hab ich jetzt den Weg hierher gefunden.

Ihr wundert euch vielleicht über den Titel... Dieser trifft es aber am genauesten.

Nun was ist die Frage?
Dafür muss ich etwas weiter ausholen.
JaoRPG (Just another RPG) ist ein kleiner Traum von mir dem ich in Java hinterher eifere.
Ein - wer hätte es gedacht - RPG das in Heimarbeit bisher nur von mir neben Familie und Arbeit entsteht.
Ich bin Hobbyprogrammierer (bisher) und arbeite wann immer möglich daran.
Alles was ich weiß habe ich über Bücher und Youtube gelernt und komme auch bisher damit zurecht.

Es gab und gibt wenig Kritik an den Dingen die in der Welt krumm laufen. Daher wird es ein 2D RPG das sich der Satire bedient und sich selbst nicht verschont.
Das Land der Dichter und Denker ist irgendwie eingeschlafen... Ich möchte zumindest für mich einen Versuch wagen kein Buchautor werden zu müssen. 

Ich bin kein Fan von Unity und Konsorten die es mir wesentlich leichter machen würden.
Ich möchte lieber etwas Eigenes.

Auf der Basis eines Threads der mein Fenster ständig mit neuem Inhalt füllt ergibt sich bisher kaum eine Frage.
Im Laufe der Zeit wird es sicher mehr und auch über Erfahrungen und Ermahnungen von anderen Entwicklern bin ich froh.

Eine meiner Hauptfragen im Moment ist ob es sinnvoll ist zeitlich gesteuerte Tasks in einen Timing Thread auszulagern?
Dort würde ich automatisches Speichern z. B. unterbringen.
Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja auch die Animationsverzögerung in diesen Thread auszulagern? Oder macht das mehr Ärger als Nutzen?

Desweiteren suche ich noch jemanden der mir bei Pixel Art und Musik unter die Arme greift.
Bisher mache ich Alles selbst und brauche deshalb inzwischen viel zu lange um wirklich weiter zu kommen.
Ich hoffe auf diesem Weg vielleicht den/die ein oder anderen zu finden der/die auf "Hobby Basis" Lust haben ein derartiges Projekt zu begleiten.

Danke das ihr bis hierhin durchgehalten habt. 

Bis dann.


----------

